# Gas Cap Req’d



## Doo925 (19 d ago)

I’m trying to find a replacement for the gas cap on my Craftsman 944.522442. The manual lists the p/n as 799719. The current one is red and relatively flat. Anyone know where I can get one? The B&G site has the right p/n, but it looks quite a bit different than mine, black and taller. Just don’t want to buy the wrong cap.Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Check ebay... do these look closer?









Fuel Tank Gas Cap For Craftsman 247.889702 31AS63TF799 26'' Snow Blower | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fuel Tank Gas Cap For Craftsman 247.889702 31AS63TF799 26'' Snow Blower at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Oil Fuel Tank Gas Cap For Craftsman 536.884822 Snow Blower Thrower | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Oil Fuel Tank Gas Cap For Craftsman 536.884822 Snow Blower Thrower at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Doo925 (19 d ago)

Maybe the first one. Kinda had to tell from just the underside.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Doo925 said:


> Maybe the first one. Kinda had to tell from just the underside.


What"s the model number of the blower? Sometimes best to cross-reference that.


----------



## Doo925 (19 d ago)

I added the model # to the OP if that helps. I guess the main thing is as long the threads on a replacement cap match the gas tank threads. I don’t really care about color,etc. I wonder if B&S has just updated to a new style of cap.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

> I wonder if B&S has just updated to a new style of cap.


Yes, that's what has happened. The new black cap is taller and easier to grip. It's also 100% backwards compatible with the old cap.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*All newer Briggs Engines run the cap pictured at the top. Does not matter if it is black or red.*


----------

